# Work Breakdown Structures: The Foundation for Project Management Excellence



## وسام صيام (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
هذا كتاب مهم وقيم أنصح بقرائته لكل المهتمين بمجال ادارة المشروعات​ 





*Work Breakdown Structures: The Foundation for Project Management Excellence *
Publisher: Wiley | Pages: 304 | 2008-10-06 | ISBN: 0470177128 | PDF | 1 MB​ 
نبذة عن الكتاب:​ 
The new standards from the Project Management Institute (PMI) provide guidance and universal principles for the generation, development, and application of the Work Breakdown Structure (WBS). Created by the experts who wrote the PMI WBS Practice Standard, this handbook explains what the standard covers and how to go about successfully implementing the WBS process from start to finish.​ 

رابط الكتاب:
http://depositfiles.com/files/4yxf8cboc​ 
تحياتي​


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (11 فبراير 2009)

تحياتى للمنهدس وسام 
اعتقد ان هذا الكتاب ممكن يكون مفيد اكثر عن الكتاب بتاع ال pmi


----------



## mustafasas (12 فبراير 2009)

فعلا موضوع ال wbs موضوع كبير و محتاج اطلاع واسع للما لهذه الاداة من فائدة عظيمة في جميع مراحل المشروع وشكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## السيف الاخضر (15 فبراير 2009)

اخ وسام ارجو منك تنزيل الكتاب على موقع آخر 
لا ادري لماذا الموقع يعطيني ان السرفر في البلد الموجود به لا يفتح! 

بارك الله بكم وجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
والسلام


----------



## Lama Alisawi (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن أرجو أن تضع الكتاب كملف pdf في الموقع لأن الرابط الموجود لا يعمل ويعطي أن السيرفر مشغول


----------



## Lama Alisawi (17 فبراير 2009)

We are sorry, but all downloading slots for your country are busy.*We are sorry, but all downloading slots for your country are busy.*
هذه هي الرسالة التي يعطيها الرابط


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (18 فبراير 2009)

أخي الكريم وسام صيام نرجو منك رفع الكتاب علي موقع اخر لان الموقع الحالي محجوب عند المعظم
بارك الله فيك و عمرك و عطائك


----------



## وسام صيام (18 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
تفضلوا اخواني هذا رابط جديد على الرابيد شير​ 



```
[SIZE=1][FONT=times new roman][SIZE=3]http://rapidshare.com/files/165546281/Work_breakdown_Structure_netbks.com.rar[/SIZE][/FONT] [/SIZE]
```


```

```
 

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الطيبة 

تحياتي​ 
​


----------



## alsoory (18 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير على الكتاب
كتاب رائع


----------



## Jamal (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## العراب1987 (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فراس الحبال (12 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (12 يناير 2012)

واضح انه كتاب رائع جدا جزاك الله خيراكثيرا


----------



## م الفا (15 يناير 2012)

هل الكتاب غير مرتب وبه تكرار بالصفحات والفصول النسخة التى تم تنزيلها هناك عدم ترتيب بالصفحات وتكرار للملاحق


----------



## يسرى191 (15 يناير 2012)

الكتاب اسم على مسمى 

بالفعل wbs هو اساس project managment 

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## sivaprasad7 (15 فبراير 2012)

Thank you friend


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (22 فبراير 2012)

Thanks for the efforts


----------



## nofal (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

